# Thank You SS!!!!



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

Max had also recieved 2 packages a few weeks ago with a Hello Kitty blanket and 2 toys (which he LOVES by the way.. and plays with them all the time!!! he'd never bothered with squeak toys before but suddenly since getting his toys from SS, he LOVES squeak toys! :lol: LOL  )

Anyways.. Max got his SS gifts today, and he is very happy! 

Max got lots of tasty treats, which he has been enjoying LOL! (and by the way.. pedigree beef schmackos are his absoloute FAVOURITE treat EVER, he has them every day when he is good!  so he was excited when he seen a pack of schmackos, hehe!)

& He also got an adorable doggy cracker, which had a mini tennis ball inside!! he loves balls - so that was perfect for him!!!

& This adorable green jumper, which i LOVE! THANK YOU!!!! It fits perfectly too! 

&& Also my SS was kind enough to include some treats for Hiro & Yoshi (my guinea pigs!)... that was super sweet! Thank you!!!! 

THANK YOU SO MUCH SS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Anyways here's the photos (Please excuse the dog hairs on the carpet LOL, we had just got up so we hadn't hoovered (vacumed) yet)!!

Yummmmmmm, my favourite - TREATS!!!









Can I have some, pleaseeeeeeeeee?









MAM! Sarah isn't giving me any of my treats! She's too busy with her silly camera!!!









Pleaseeeeee! Look I'm begging!!









Yummmmmy! This was worth the wait!!!









His cracker!!









& Just because i thought this one was funny, LOL!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Very cute!! Love the one of him sitting up and begging! GREAT gifts SS!

Brodysmom


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Max, you must've been a good boy because you got some great stuff!! 
Good job Santa! do you know who it is?


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

Nope I don't know who my SS is!  But whoeve you are, THANK YOU!    xxx


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

awesome gifts! Looks like puppy is in heaven!


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Cute sweater! what nice presents and Max is so cute!!!!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Very cute little beggar boy!


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

This is so cute..Max looks very happy indeed. I am so loving the Pup Cracker ! We don't have those here it is tough enough to find the ones for people--maybe I'lll have to make one for mine so he isn't left out on Christmas.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

what a lucky little man  lol


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

lucky max


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

ohhhh im just loving seeing all these babies with thier secret santa stuff
its so much fun and i can see max thinks so too
great pressies well done ss


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Awesome 
gifts SS.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

that choco lick bar and the schmackos look pretty interesting! haha  lovely gifts just lovely. the last pic was a hoot lmaooo


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Aww sweet.good pics.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

well done ss....sarah your ss was phoebedog


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

appleblossom said:


> well done ss....sarah your ss was phoebedog


 oh wow, really? 

THANKS SO MUCH, KELLY!     

Me & Max love all the gifts you sent to us!      xxxxxxxx


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

His sweater is adorable! Nice job SS, Max looks very happy with all his wonderful gifts.


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

Sarah his jumper is lovely! hes so cute-I've never seen pictures of Max.
He looks so happy  xxx


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Such cute pics! Great job SS! Lots of fine goodies!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Aw what wonderful pressies you got. Love the look on his face in those pictures. Too cute. Great gifts from your santa honey.


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

well done ss x


----------

